# Infinity



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

....... Infinity ........... Don Gay's altered wheelbase 1966 GTO match racer ........... Comp Resins body on a highly modified Rat Packer chassis ......... Cobracolors Candy Wild Cherry paint ............ Slixx decals


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cooool!


----------

